# Coming Soon? Set your DVR timers online!



## mark722 (Sep 27, 2007)

I just saw this on DishOnline and was wondering if anyone has tried it yet. This is only available to ViP 622 or 722 users. I tried to sign up for the trial, but it asked for an "Echostar Token". I'm fairly new to E* so forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is an "Echostar Token"? If anyone else is lucky enough to get this working, please let us know your experience. Thanks.


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

I haven't researched it yet but that's interesting. Wonder if it would be more trouble than it's worth?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

DishOnline is the ability to download movies from the internet to your 622/722. Creating DVR timers via the internet is another feature that has been mentioned on some tech chats and is a possible future feature that has not been released.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Can you change that title? Thats misleading. You got me excited. I'd really like that feature and have been waiting to hear more for a while. Would be nice to set timers when I am out of town.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Has anybody here tried the Slingbox? I have it and it's great, you can do everything except change from single to dual mode and a re-boot.


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> DishOnline is the ability to download movies from the internet to your 622/722. Creating DVR timers via the internet is another feature that has been mentioned on some tech chats and is a possible future feature that has not been released.


The OP was correct. He is not referring to the download movies to your 6/722 via dishonline. If you look on http://www.dishonline.com you'll see a box above the TV grid that says "Set your DVR timers online". Go here for the direct link: http://www.dishaccess.tv/vod/signup.html

When I try to log in it doesn't want my dishonline.com account and password. Or at least it isn't working for me.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well that could be, but the feature has not been released. Check the release notes. If it would have been released, it would be listed in the release notes.


----------



## Jnel (Jan 17, 2006)

I checked with Tech. support about a Token, and was told they didn't know what that was. After explaining about the "Timer online access" banner they said that should not be there yet and will look into removing it ASAP.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

mark722 said:


> I just saw this on DishOnline and was wondering if anyone has tried it yet. This is only available to ViP 622 or 722 users. I tried to sign up for the trial, but it asked for an "Echostar Token". I'm fairly new to E* so forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is an "Echostar Token"? If anyone else is lucky enough to get this working, please let us know your experience. Thanks.


Mark, I see what you are talking about. There is an ad on the dishonline home page that offers to let you try it now. But later you find out you need a token.

Its like they throw out the bait and you bite, then a few clicks later you're stuck.

Does anyone know how much the tokens will cost? Maybe you'll have to pay one token each time you use the feature?


----------



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

Here is the exchange I had with Dishonline:

_From: DISHonline [mailto[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, November 08, 2007 11:22 AM
To: 
Subject: RE: DISHonline Question

Mr. XXXXX,

Currently the feature is under a trial phase and unfortunately isn't open to everyone just yet. Once testing is complete, we will announce it to all registered customers with a VIP622 or VIP722 receiver.

- Andrew

Sent: Thursday, November 08, 2007 7:42 AM
To: DISHonline
Subject: DISHonline Question

How do I obtain a "Echostar Token" in order to create an account for the "Set your DVR Timers Online!" trial advertised on your DishOnline website?

Thanks

George_


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

waxdonuts said:


> Here is the exchange I had with Dishonline:
> 
> _From: DISHonline [mailto[email protected]]
> Sent: Thursday, November 08, 2007 11:22 AM
> ...


Its funny how the Mailto: in your message turned into a big grin. Looks like the 'D' was eaten!  (colon D)

Seriously, thinking about the future here, will this feature require another 'activation fee'?

And will E* collect our timer setting information to develop targeted marketing appropriate to our interests?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

brettbolt said:


> And will E* collect our timer setting information to develop targeted marketing appropriate to our interests?


Slightly off topic but the same idea:

_NEW YORK (Reuters) - Digital video recorder company TiVo Inc is offering a new service giving advertisers detailed profiles of its users, the Wall Street Journal reported Thursday in its online edition.

TiVo -- which sells advertisers second-by-second ratings of programs and commercials based on subscriber viewing habits -- plans to announce on Thursday that it will soon add demographic data about the viewers themselves, the Journal reported.

The information includes age, income, marital status and ethnicity, the newspaper reported.

Representatives for TiVo could not immediately be reached for comment._


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> The information includes age, income, marital status and ethnicity, the newspaper reported.
> 
> Representatives for TiVo could not immediately be reached for comment.


Interesting. I bought a Tivo and signed up for the service last week. I never told them my age, marital status, or ethnicity. All I gave Tivo was my name, address, phone, and credit card number. And the credit card company only knows what my income was when I signed up for the card, which was 15 years ago. So even if I assume that the credit card company shared this info with Tivo, how can Tivo claim to have current info?

Speaking of Tivo, it already has the ability to set DVR timers online from anywhere (no extra charge).

Since the dishonline.com web page had the word 'trial' in it (referring to online timer setting), there could be a fee for this ability. Or 'trial' could refer to the fact that its a test? We'll know soon.


----------



## mark722 (Sep 27, 2007)

The trial for setting timers online is still being advertised on the dishonline.com website. According to the above posts, they have been made aware that this doesn't work for the average user. If this is a trial, then I'm sure somebody has had access to this feature. It may be just "in house" beta testing, but if that's the case, they shouldn't be advertising it. Any beta testers out there??


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't even think the DishOnline functionality on that site is operational yet is it? The only thing operational now is the DishOnline via the 722/622 and I am sure as more rolls out the release notes will reflect it.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

brettbolt said:


> Interesting. I bought a Tivo and signed up for the service last week. I never told them my age, marital status, or ethnicity. All I gave Tivo was my name, address, phone, and credit card number. And the credit card company only knows what my income was when I signed up for the card, which was 15 years ago. So even if I assume that the credit card company shared this info with Tivo, how can Tivo claim to have current info?


Data mining. They can get other information about you from other sources.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Well I think it will be very soon now!

Look at your DVR schedule... Dish added an item for Monday at 2:AM CST here.

2:00AM "New Features Video"
Learn about your receiver's new internet-based video feature and more!

Sounds like a "roll-out" to me!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Yup, I have that too, at 3AM eastern time zone. I thought it was interesting that it showed up in the Daily Schedule and as *New Features Video* and running from 3 to 3:09.

My guess is that it is for the dishonline service rather than setting DVR timers online.


----------



## geoff (Jan 3, 2004)

I got The new features video recorded last Thursday night on my 722, it's tells you how to hook up your receiver to the internet and they sells you on movies on demand, and officially announces the waiving of the $5.00 fee if you are connected to the internet.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Watched the video clip. Went to the web site. Did a packet capture to see what was happening. The last version was going to a couple web sites every 10 seconds. Dishnetwork.com and another 3rd party one. Now it's down to a more reasonable every 30 seconds. No data is being exchanged yet, but it is making a connection. This time it's dishnetwork.com and dishonlinebeta.com. If you go to dishonlinebeta.com, it's just like the dishonline.com site, but it resolves to an IP with no reverse lookup. Get the same login asking for the token.

I searched the packets to see if the dish was sending anything like a token. No luck. I tried the MAC address, but it said that wasn't the token. Oh well! Guess have to wait and see what they do next.

I was curious and went to use dishonline to see if it's locally cached, or online. It is online. Every click of the remote paging down through the available movies creates a traffic burst and a download of that page.

Almost there. A couple more releases, and maybe there will be online scheduling. If it's not free, I won't subscribe. Don't use the TiVo one at all, so won't "need" to use this one either. Cool feature though if it's free!


----------

